# Gordon has decided he's a dog



## freda (Jun 21, 2009)

Well on a more lighthearted note than my last post, Gordon has recently developed a few dog-like habits which make me laugh. I figured I would share with you all 

Of course there's the "hedgehog randomly decides to sit like a dog" behavior that pops up once in a while. Here are a few more examples:

Today he woke up early and was really hyperactive. At one point he took his .. umm (I don't know the name, it's like a crinkly plasticy ball thing) in his mouth and started running frantically around his cage everywhere with it in his mouth. (including his igloo, which he just turned around and came right back out of)

If there are any random items on the floor during playtime (ex: booklight), he always tries to pull them all around. The funny thing is that he doesn't ever move anything in his cage.

He's also recently developed a facination with strings - if you dangle one he goes crazy and tries to grab it, and once he gets ahold of it it's like a tug of war (of course I don't pull back). I found this out when I was wearing a hoodie and sitting on the ground/leaning near him and the hood strings got to his eye-level :lol:

The funny/lucky thing is- despite the fact that he recently decided to bite/chew everything, he never bites humans (sometimes he licks and then loses interest). I'm not sure if we're just not tasty enough or if he's just polite. :lol:

On a side note- does anyone know if metal can chip hedgie teeth? He grabbed a ring on my boyfriends wallet chain and pulled at it yesterday. I'm not going to let him do it again, but I was just curious. Thanks! Hopefully everyone smiled a little, hedgies are such funny creatures.


----------



## leannem (Mar 27, 2009)

I saw a video on you tube once of a hedgehog going after a rubber snake. I ended researching into it and found out that hedgehogs have an immunity to snake venom and often eat snakes in the wild! Don't know if it's the same with our little pokers though....
Harley does like to go after hoodie strings sometimes too though 

I actually just recently read a post about a hedgie chewing on a key ring... I think it could definately chip a tooth. 

Cheers


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Cute posting, Freda!

One morning I cleaned up the hedgie homes and Whyte had destroyed the crinkly-ball. GONE, pieces everywhere. It had been in his house for weeks and for whatever reason he decided it had to die.

I wont be getting another though as I am concerned he could eat pieces of it. I'm going to find some toys for them this weekend. Riley has a blue plastic "spring" toy but it doesn't seem to be changing locations so I'm guessing he ignores it. Maybe Whyte would like to destroy that too.


----------

